# Mettere troppo sale nel cibo



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Cerco un verbo (se esiste) che esprime l'idea di _mettere troppo sale_ nel cibo.  _Troppo _nel senso di più di quello normale/usuale, oppure che rende il cibo spiacevole/disgustoso, insomma _troppo salato_.

(Riesco ad immaginare p.e. _sovras(s)alare_, ma nei dizionari che ho consultato, non ho trovato niente di simile)

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## macforever

Io direi salare troppo (fa male).


----------



## Artemmida

Io direi "esagerare con il sale"


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis!

Il verbo che a me viene in mente è «*strasalare*».


----------



## consulenzaimmagine

Puoi definire il cibo *sapido.*


----------



## King Crimson

consulenzaimmagine said:


> Puoi definire il cibo *sapido.*



Benvenuto,
però "sapido" qui non va bene, sapido vuol dire saporito, ricco di gusto e non "eccessivamente salato". Personalmente, nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni credo utilizzerei il suggerimento di Artemmida (post 3), "strasalare" esisterà anche, ma non ho mai sentito qualcuno dirlo


----------



## dragonseven

Beh, io sí.
Quando serve, nel linguaggio comune, anche a me succede di sostituire le espressioni «è senza sale», «ci hai messo il sale», ci hai messo {tanto / tantissimo / troppo} sale» con «è sciapo», «l'hai salato», «l'hai *strasalato*». Non credo che sia sbagliato, né che sia regionale?!


----------



## King Crimson

dragonseven said:


> Non credo che sia sbagliato, né che sia regionale?!



Sicuramente non è sbagliato e non parlerei neppure di regionalità, visto che viviamo nella stessa regione (e quasi nella stessa città).
Vediamo che dicono altri, anche di regioni diverse


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
personalmente non ho mai usato o sentito (a parte varianti personal/regionali) un singolo verbo per esprimere quello che francis chiede. Per quanto riguarda l'aggettivo se di un cibo dico che "è salato!" voglio proprio significare che di sale ce ne è troppo. (salato 1.b.)


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Alfaalfa! 


alfaalfa said:


> Per quanto riguarda l'aggettivo se di un cibo dico che "è salato!" voglio proprio significare che di sale ce ne è troppo. (salato 1.b.)


 Ed io, probabilmente, non lo capirei. Forseché l'aggettivo non è tale, ma è utilizzato con funzione avverbiale?


----------



## alfaalfa

dragonseven said:


> ma è utilizzato con funzione avverbiale?


Non ne ho la più pallida idea.


dragonseven said:


> Ed io, probabilmente, non lo capirei


Allora avremo bisogno di un mediatore linguistico quando ci incontreremo. Provo ad esprimermi meglio. aa si impegna ai fornelli e chiede a d7 di assaggiare e questi con la faccia schifata sentenzia: "è salato!". A questo punto aa capisce che ha esagerato/abbondato con il sale o che ha strasalato o che gli è scappata la mano con il sale. Per la cronaca in ambito molto familiare diciamo che (il cibo) è arrabbiato di sale.


----------



## Nino83

alfaalfa said:


> con la faccia schifata sentenzia: "è salato!"


Anche qui in Sicilia. Sarà un uso interregionale (!). 
Ad esempio, quando si chiede un parere si dice spesso "è salato?" (nel senso di "c'è troppo sale?"). Se il sale è nella giusta quantità si dice "no, è perfetto/buono" o "è giusto di sale" mentre se c'è troppo sale si risponde "sì...(ne hai messo troppo/è salato/è troppo salato)".


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> Anche qui in Sicilia. Sarà un uso interregionale (!).  ...


 Anzi, internazionale . Per di più, se da noi dico "la minestra è un poco salata", non intendo dire che sia solo un _poco _salata, ma praticamente sto dicendo che è un po' _strasalata _(questa parola mi piace, ciao Dragon ). 

Ma questo uso mi pare chiaro, visto che nel caso della quantità adeguata del sale nel cibo, il sapore del sale non lo notiamo. Quando lo invece notiamo/sentiamo, allora il cibo è di fatto troppo salato.


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> "la minestra è un poco salata"


Se invece ometti l'articolo indeterminativo, il significato cambia.  
_La minestra è poco salata_ = c'è poco sale, è un po' insipida.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> Se invece ometti l'articolo indeterminativo, il significato cambia.
> _La minestra è poco salata_ = c'è poco sale, è un po' insipida.


Esattamente  (anche nella mia lingua madre).


----------



## dragonseven

@alfaalfa: Al #10 ho frainteso, scusami.
In generale (salvo errori ed omissioni volute e no  ):

«Avere un tacchino *strasalato*»: «avere un tacchino salatissimo», «un tacchino troppo salato»;
«Avere un tacchino *salato*»: «avere un tacchino insaporito col sale»;
«Avere un tacchino che è *strasalato*»: «avere sale con un tacchino»;
«Avere un tacchino che è *salato*»: «avere un tacchino con {troppo / un eccesso di} sale»;
«Aver *strasalato* un tacchino» è «aver messo {troppo / un eccesso di} sale {su / in} un tacchino»;
«Aver *salato* un tacchino» è «aver messo il sale {su / in} un tacchino».
Concordi?

Come che sia, non preoccuparti, non abbiamo bisogno del mediatore, il senso lo si intuisce anche dal contesto. 




francisgranada said:


> *Cerco* *un verbo* (*se esiste*) *che esprime l'idea di mettere troppo sale* nel cibo.  _Troppo _nel senso di più di quello normale/usuale, oppure che rende il cibo spiacevole/disgustoso*,* insomma _*troppo salato*_.
> 
> (Riesco ad immaginare p.e. _sovras(s)alare_, ma nei dizionari che ho consultato, non ho trovato niente di simile)


Oltre alle valide locuzioni esistenti, su esempio di quella di Artemmida al #3 e di Alfaalfa al #9, i verbi che conosco sono:

*Soprassalare*
*Sovrasalare*
*Strasalare*
Che poi siano arcaici, rari, od altro e che la maggior parte degl'italiani preferiscano esprimere lo stesso concetto con la costruzione _verbo_ + _{aggettivo / sostantivo}_, secondo me, sono argomentazioni valide ma facenti parte di tutt'altro discorso.


----------



## alfaalfa

dragonseven said:


> Concordi?


----------

